# Gaggia Baby Class poor flow from grouphead



## PJC (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,

I have a Gaggia Baby Class which is about 5 or so years old. It has been fairly regularly descaled and the shower disk and distributor disc cleaned at least monthly.

The flow of water from the group head has recently become very slow. Having just descaled it, after a minute or so, the descaler solution began to flow very well, quickly and with good pressure with the distributor disc and shower disc removed. However, flushing through with clean water to remove any residual descaler has seen the flow reduce again and it is now, once again, minimal.

Could it be that there is some kind of scale blockage which is solidifying once the descaler solution is out of the system?

Any suggestions on how this problem may be resolved would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id imagine its your solenoid valve becoming blocked with a flake of dislodged scale


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Personally in this instance, I would open up the solenoid to manually clean it and also open the boiler to visually check for scale. I've seen 'descaled' boilers rattle like a maraca with large scale chunks floating around.


----------



## PJC (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you, ratty and Timmy. Are there instructions somewhere here for how I undertake these tasks to remove and clean the boiler and solenoid on the baby class? The little manual that came with the machine doesn't seem to go into this level of detail.

Thanks again.

Pete


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The Gaggia baby has internals similar enough to the Classic. The whole boiler and solenoid parts are identical, just the opening up of the case would be different, but largely easy to work out.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Whereabouts in suffolk are you?


----------



## PJC (Aug 22, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Whereabouts in suffolk are you?


I live on the coast near Ipswich, but am also in Bury St Edmunds a lot.

Pete


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would remove and strip the solenoid valve first as this is usually where particles cause a blockage. If you see particles in the water dribbling out from where you removed the solenoid then you will need to go to the strip down boiler as Timmy said.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

PJC said:


> Thank you, ratty and Timmy. Are there instructions somewhere here for how I undertake these tasks to remove and clean the boiler and solenoid on the baby class? The little manual that came with the machine doesn't seem to go into this level of detail.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Pete


I'd recommend having a watch of this on youtube, this channel has been really useful for me when I've needed to take my Classic apart. Clear instructions and visuals on what to do.






This video is for a classic but as said by others it uses the same internals as the Baby so once you've figured out how to crack it open, the video will help with boiler and other bits.


----------



## Nick Moon (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi Pete

Did these tips you solve your problem? Did you manage to get to the inside? I have same model and same problem!

Nick


----------

